# A Series of Unfortunate Events...



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Jan 3, 2019)

...Is available to stream on Netflix, and is very faithful to the books, and just all around great. 

Netflix isn't a perfect company mind, but I'm already on FB....

In other news, I'm considering a VFD tattoo.


----------



## mareenaicefin (Jan 5, 2019)

I have been following the netflix series (haven't finished this season so please no spoilers.) I remember the books fondly from when I was a child but luckily it's been so long since I read them that I don't remember what happens. Back along for the ride I guess!


----------



## mareenaicefin (Jan 5, 2019)

Misha Bordiga Zahradník said:


> In other news, I'm considering a VFD tattoo


If you get that tattoo you will need to be a Volunteer Firefighter then, I hope you are prepared for the responsibility


----------



## Fallowfox (Jan 5, 2019)

I also loved this series.

Count Olaf <3 Nobody understands you. :C


----------



## mareenaicefin (Jan 5, 2019)

Fallowfox said:


> I also loved this series.
> 
> Count Olaf <3 Nobody understands you. :C


funnily enough I'm watching this series with my dad and he HATES Olaf, every episode I have to try and convince him why he is a great character!


----------



## Fallowfox (Jan 5, 2019)

mareenaicefin said:


> funnily enough I'm watching this series with my dad and he HATES Olaf, every episode I have to try and convince him why he is a great character!



How can he say no to that handsome monobrow and glorious acting talent?


----------



## mareenaicefin (Jan 5, 2019)

Should we write a list of his glorious attributes?


----------



## Fallowfox (Jan 5, 2019)

Of course, nobody should trust our opinions on the show. 

For ask any stable person should you watch and they will say LOOK AWAY, look away!


----------



## mareenaicefin (Jan 5, 2019)

In all seriousness, I always enjoyed this series as it wasn't as vapidly happy as other series. I also improved my vocabulary and spelling


----------



## Fallowfox (Jan 5, 2019)

Viewers of a delicate constitution, a word which here means people who don't revel in tales of monobrowed counts pursuing orphans' fortunes, are advised to watch the littlest elf instead.


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Jan 5, 2019)

mareenaicefin said:


> If you get that tattoo you will need to be a Volunteer Firefighter then, I hope you are prepared for the responsibility


I already try to fight Metaphorical fires on a regular basis.


----------



## Cannabiskitty (Jan 5, 2019)

Yep, it's one of the better Netflix shows. Also Neil Patrick Harris is amazing as the reoccurring antagonist. Also Patrick Warburton.


----------



## mareenaicefin (Jan 8, 2019)

Alright I finally finished season 3...


----------



## Simo (Jan 8, 2019)

Oh, I really loved these books, when they came out, especially the earlier ones...the movie was lousy, but I will have to check this show out! Odd, I never got into the Harry Potter Books and films, but I really, really adored this series.


----------



## David Drake (Jan 23, 2019)

So...am I the only one who vastly prefers the Jim Carrey movie here? I really wanted to like this series, and the technical quality is amazing, but I find myself unable to get into it as much as the previous film.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jan 23, 2019)

David Drake said:


> So...am I the only one who vastly prefers the Jim Carrey movie here? I really wanted to like this series, and the technical quality is amazing, but I find myself unable to get into it as much as the previous film.


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Jan 23, 2019)

David Drake said:


> So...am I the only one who vastly prefers the Jim Carrey movie here? I really wanted to like this series, and the technical quality is amazing, but I find myself unable to get into it as much as the previous film.


Someone call the Ordo Hereticus now.


----------



## David Drake (Jan 23, 2019)

Misha Bordiga Zahradník said:


> Someone call the Ordo Hereticus now.



Why? I know it wasn't really a box office hit, but I've never heard anyone speak particularly ill of it. Most people I kniw like it fine enough. Why the backlash?


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Jan 23, 2019)

David Drake said:


> Why? I know it wasn't really a box office hit, but I've never heard anyone speak particularly ill of it. Most people I kniw like it fine enough. Why the backlash?


It took the story fromthe books and murdered it. It also lacked much of the whimsy of the books, coming across as genuinely mean-spirited.


----------



## David Drake (Jan 23, 2019)

Misha Bordiga Zahradník said:


> It took the story fromthe books and murdered it. It also lacked much of the whimsy of the books, coming across as genuinely mean-spirited.



See...I feel the same way but opposite - I felt the series was way more mean-spirited which is why I had a hard time getting into it. The movie had fun with itself.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jan 24, 2019)

David Drake said:


> Why? I know it wasn't really a box office hit, but I've never heard anyone speak particularly ill of it. Most people I kniw like it fine enough. Why the backlash?



The film's storyline was a patch-work quilt of several books slammed together. I don't think the narrative even happens in the right order.



David Drake said:


> I felt the series was way more mean-spirited


You need to increase your evil schemes.


----------



## MosquitoBeest (Jan 30, 2019)

YES, MY ASOUE PEOPLE!!
I read the books when they first came out back when I was 9! I, also, never got into the Harry Potter thing other than simply liking the movies. I got my love of writing and word-play from those books. I remember getting the first three from the legendary Scholastic Book Fair and read through the first one in a few hours (coming from someone who attempted to start reading The Silmarillion in 4th grade). 
My husband and I just finished watching the third and final season and I loved it so so much!! All of the young actors/actresses were on point and NPH as Olaf was amazing! I loved that the hench people got a bit more attention as well. I feel like I'll need to rewatch at some point! I plan on recollecting the books and doing a re-read as I feel like re-reading as an adult would be so much fun!


----------



## Koriekraiz13 (May 13, 2019)

It is great! Watched the whole thing, plus count olaf is a force to be reckoned with


----------

